# Paypal.   ?

## _

!
 !           Paypal.    -09-1  .  ,            e-mail.

    ,         ,    (   ).
 ,  .  ,   .
  , !

----------

> !
>  !           Paypal.    -09-1  .  ,            e-mail.
> 
>     ,         ,    (   ).
>  ,  .  ,   .
>   , !


1.                        -        ()   (. 1.1 .1. . 23  )

        .

  ,          (  -09-1      e-mail).       .     -      .   .

----------


## mvf

> .


.    .

----------


## Tractorist

21.11.2013  14:26        "  PayPal".
 22.11.2013          : "         .        ,         "" ?   ,      ,         ?              ?"   ,    24 ,         72 .    10   .  - 
 25.11.2013   .          .  :
 1.    ;
 2.   ,        1 ,       ;
 3.  25.11.2013     "       " ",    044525101 " ",   " - RD0000" ( ""  -),   10 .
 4.         -    
 5.       ,           "            (         ),         "      !".
 :  ,    ,   ,        .           .        24   "  "    .           .  .
 02.12.2013          "   ".          "    Visa.  ,  "       ."         : "   ,    .  .    .     ,        .
            PayPal.     ,          .  .     ,     .           PayPal.    .  ,         .              .    ,             ,           .  ,  PayPal".    ,    : "      ?          ():
 02  2013 : 
 -       ,        .
 -       2013 .,       ,    http://www.paypal-merchant.ru.   -,         PayPal    .
 -    c   2013 ., ,     ,      .    http://www.paypal-merchant.ru    -,         PayPal    .
 -  ,       - http://www.paypal-merchant.ru   ,   .
      ,       - : " ,    .  :
 1.        ?
 2.   ?
 3.    ,  ?
 4.        
   ?
 5.                       ?
 6.         ,         ?           -   ?
 7.           ,    ?
 8.        ?
 9.     : "      2013...",      ?    (   )      "":   ,  ,  ,       paypal.ru.       -     .

  ,            ,       paypal.ru   .   .

----------


## !

> .


  ,  Paypal.ru    -115  07.08.2001 "  ...".
  -     ,    (.   .7).
   -      -115.

,   , "",        .

----------


## Tractorist

,       -       .           . ,  ,      .  ,          .     :
1.  , ,  ,             .           ,        . ..       ,     .      ,         (      ).
2.   *!*  -115     - .      ,      .        ,    -  .        ,       .
3.      ,      .            .   .     .          . -         .
4.   *!* .         . ..           .  ,    ,     :  ,  ,   .
5.        - ,     - .   ?   ,     ?

         .

----------


## Tractorist

8 800 333 2676.      ,  ,    : "     ".  ,     .
      -      .       .
     .  ,   ,    ,  .  ,   .  ,     .   ,               .   ,   .       . ,    .

         .            .

----------


## Tractorist

.
       . ,            .    "    ". "   -    ".

----------


## Tractorist

.
     "1.  PayPal    . 1.1  PayPal".  - " PayPal         , , ,     PayPal  .          ,  ,       ".

:         ?
: ,          , ..         .    "  -   "          .

        "  ". ..     ,   "  "  "  "  "   ".      .  27.06.2011 N 161- (.  23.07.2013) " ". ..   55,        57  51  ,                ,      ,   100000          .

:        ,         ""?
: .   "   -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ".  ,   ""        "    ",    " ". ,        .        .     ,    ( )   (swift-bic, iban). ,.   -09-1    ,   ""   27 " "      .      .   , ..         " ",    .       11    09.06.11 N -7-6/362@


:   ,      ,         ? 
:  .

:             ?
: ,  .     ".

    " "   2012,      ,     .        ,   .  PayPal     10      .      http://www.paypalsucks.com/ http://www.paypalwarning.com/

      .     . .

----------


## Victor Gudkov

,     paypal-merchant.ru .  2     , , , , .        .      -    ,     . ,     300dpi     pdf .   ,      jpg    .        . ,  !,     .

         .   , ,     ,     .          - 13  (   ).   ,       ...

----------


## Tractorist

.
    , ..       .
      paypal-merchant.ru.      PayPal Pte Ltd,    128 .       :
CN = www.paypal-merchant.ru
OU = Partner Support
O = PayPal Pte Ltd
STREET = 89 Neil Road, 03-01
L = Singapore
S = Singapore
PostalCode = 088849
C = SG
SERIALNUMBER = 200509725E
2.5.4.15 = Private Organization
1.3.6.1.4.1.311.60.2.1.3 = SG



> ,  .   ,     ,         .      , ,    ,       PayPal. 
>      .       .
>      PayPal.     PayPal.
>    .       .
>   ,       .
>   :     ,      ,      ,           .


       .  .
  ,  ,  paypal     


> .
>  , ,   ,  ,     ,       ,    ,    .         .
>   ,  ,             .
>  - ,    ,  ,       PayPal   5  .
>  ,              .
>   (-)


      .

  :        ,         ?

----------


## Victor Gudkov

.   , , ,      .   


> PayPal-


.   ,     ,  ,        :



> PayPal,                    ( )     PayPal.
>   2013 .  PayPal    (  )     .            .


   (),         .     PayPal,  



> a       ,           .    ,  ,        24-72 .


   ...

----------


## Tractorist

,       ,  -              -09-1  .
  , :
1.     ,   .         ,    .
2.       ,   .                  .
3.        ,     -  .  ,        ,   153 154   .      ,       .     157.1   "   ",  


> 


 ,       ,       ,       .    158     .   160      . ,          ,       1  1  161  .     ,            .
4.               3517-  ,       


> 426


 ,         ,       .            .              .

----------


## Tractorist

5. 


> 1.2  
>       PayPal    :
> -    ;
> -    ;
> -     ;
> -        18   .
>           .        ,      . ,    ,    ,    ,  - PayPal   .


 ,        ,    .       .            .



> 2. 
> 2.1  
>  PayPal     :   .      .      ,    ,  ,        ,    .           .      ,    ,  ,          .
> 2.2 
>         ,       PayPal.       ,       ,    2.4 (a).       PayPal   .  3  .


   ,    ,  ;   


> 17. 
>     PayPal     ,      , , ,   ,   - PayPal,         PayPal /  ,   ,  ,           .


        ,    ""     ,         . ..    ,    ,     .     .  ,      ,       .  ,                ,      .  ,       (     ,     ),     ,                ().                    . ..          ,        .          .



> 2.5       
>        ,     :
>             100 000  (     ).  ,   100 000 ,        ,     PayPal;
>           ,     ;
>        ;
>        PayPal        ;
>       ,    .


  ,       "  ",  ,         . ,      . ,       ,  "        ".            .          .        , ..      ""       . ..  ,        PayPal,         ,    .       .       -        ,      - .     100000 ,       (  ?)   (    )     . 


> 3. 
> 3.1 
>          PayPal    . ,    ,   ,    ,     ,               ,       PayPal.


 ,       "   ".  ,               .



> 3.5  
>             .


  ,        .        .   ,          .         ,  ..       ,    .  ,      -,       .

----------


## Tractorist

,    .   ,         ,    .  ,              .    ,  .          . ,        .  


> 17. 
>     PayPal     ,      , , ,   ,   - PayPal,         PayPal /  ,   ,  ,           .
>       -,               ,   ,    ,    ,  ,    ,        API.
>    ,             -,    ,    .
>      ,        ,       PayPal.
>    ,      A (),  .
>           ,    PayPal,     ,    ,       ,  ,       ,      ,    ,     .
>        ,      161-      27  2011 (   ).
>    ,     ,  ,    3.1,      ,    .
> ...

----------


## Tractorist

> .              .
> PayPal  ,   ,       ,    ,           .


 .

----------


## Tractorist

> - 13  (   ).   ,       ...


 **   .        .     ,          "         ()     ",      .

  ,             :      ?


> 28.   "  /   "     ( )     ,    .


.
  ,      ,          ,             -,        .              . ..           ,  ,         ,      . ,                  .             .           .                 .              .              .
,   ,             ,    ,       -        . , , , ,       ,     ,      -   ,     .     ,      /                .

----------


## Tractorist

> Paypal.   ?
> 
>  !
>  !           Paypal...


       :
 ,   , ..        .  ,    ,        paypal,       paypal.   .  .      ,    paypal  .       paypal?  ,     ?  ,  ?      . ,         ,         :**.      paypal**.        paypal *         (C)    *  -09-1    1110009    "".       11   09.06.2011 N -7-6/362@.   **  ** .    - http://paypal.com   ,       **.   ,       . ,         .    paypal         ,  ..  .    paypal       ,  ..   .           ,    "** ". ,           ,     (       )         . "** "    ,    .         ,            "      2013....       2013".     ,       . ,    "*  /  * "  ** "**" **     ( )     ,    .     .     -  ,      ,     .
  -   ,         -09-1     "*   ,    , :*"       ,         . ,       ,     .   ,     .      .

----------


## !

> ,         ,         :.      paypal.        paypal


    ?              " ",           ?

 ..       , -           , ,        .

  ,  .. -       - "  "    ?
   .         (        )

----------


## Tractorist

> " ",           ?


     .       ,     .         ,       . ,             ,  .                 . 


> 23  2.  -      ,   1  ,          ,    :
> 1) **  ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;


  : "   - ".    : "   ,    ,    ".   ,                ,             .
    ,    1.1)      ,   ,      .



> 1.1)     **           -        ()  ;


   ,  ,  .         (        ),        .   .             ** ,    .
   ,    ,     .    ,       .    (  ),     -    .   .

            , ..    .            ,       .  ,     ,       ,     ,       , ,  ( )  .     " ", ..  . ..   ,      ,      ,       .
    : "         -  (, )    ".
  .          (       ).      ?         ?      ?  ?    ,     .
       ?  , .. "" ,           . ,             (    ),       .   ,               ,            .
  ,         ,              paypal?
     paypal            :



> PayPal     10      .      http://www.paypalsucks.com/ http://www.paypalwarning.com/".


         ,             ,  *!*    .

----------


## Victor Gudkov

,      ,   ,    




> , Victor Gudkov!
> 
>     PayPal   .
> 
>                 PayPal.
> 
>     PayPal!
> 
>  ,
> ...


  .     ,    ,  "   ".     24-72- ...

----------


## aandraandt

,   .

1. **  PayPal   (" ";   PayPal ,  - , ,     -  .   -       ,    ,       ,  .. ).

2. ** .
    C-09-1,  ( 2 ,         )       .    4 : ,  ,  ,  ;        .
   __  (      "", ).
   ,      ,    . . :    .       PayPal   (  ) -     ,     . ,   . :                 .
  ",    "    ,            :  " " (.      ,    http://egrul.nalog.ru ( ; . ; : ))
 "   ,     . . "     . ,     PayPal.

  PayPal       ,        -  .

----------


## Tractorist

:



> ,     ,         ,         .      Courier New  16 - 18 .






> ",    "    ,            :  " " (.      ,    http://egrul.nalog.ru ( ; . ; : ))


..       ,         " ",        " "?     ,   (  )                .
    ? :
   
     ,   .  ,      "" "    ( )       "   VI  ""   " ,           ".           :



> 7750005796 775001001       " "





> 044525303

----------


## aandraandt

> ...       " ",        " "?


, ""     .    ,  .

 ,       "",      -   " ...  **  ".

   !

----------


## aandraandt

> ,      "" "    ( )       "   VI  ""   " ,           ".


  .   ,      , ,      .    "".    .      .

----------


## aandraandt

> ...


    ,      .
** .




> ",    "    ,            :  " "...


** ,    , ** .    .           ""    . ,    . .

----------


## .

> [*]      ,    paypal  .
> [/LIST]


 ,     ,   paypal   ?           :
"       .          PayPal 
  -,     
.

 ,
Aleksej
 PayPal "

    ?)

----------


## Tractorist

-    ,        ,     .




> ?)


 ,  .

----------

*Tractorist*,   .       ?      .   .

----------


## .

> ,  .


   ?   ?

----------

> *Tractorist*,   .       ?      .   .


     +        ( PayPal        -      /,   PP,    ,  .     ,      -        ).

----------


## Tractorist

: 


> ?   ?


    ,      ?         .           ?     , ,        ,               ?




> *Tractorist*,   .       ?      .   .


    .     .
  ,      . ..       ,        .
  ,        ,     .   (   ,          )         (, WesternUnion, Contact  .),     .         ,    ,       .
                    .        api,        ( , ,   .)        .                    .
              ,     ?
       .

----------


## Victor Gudkov

PayPal    ,       . ,      30- ,  ,    :




> ...  .        .
>        02.07.2012 . 99          (     ) ,          ,              ,       .
> *     ,     PayPal     * .


,  , ...

----------


## Tractorist

> ,     PayPal      .
> 
> ,  , ...


  .    ,               paypal. ,  ,      paypal  ?

*Victor Gudkov*,      : "        www.paypal.com.        "",   " ".    ""        paypal?"

----------

-   ( )          PayPal?     -09-1.

----------


## Tractorist

> -   ( )          PayPal?     -09-1.


 


> " "


,       ,  .
-  ,                  ,          (, ).          ,       .

  :
 01.05.2014        ()    (, )  .
 24.07.2009         N 212-   "       ,     ,     ".             1  3  28,  :  "  ",  "   ", "         " "  " "  ()           ()  ".           ,     46.1. "                          -       5 000 ."
     01.05.2014.       .
       2.04.2014  59-.  5               .  1  6   2.04.2014 59-      5   01.05.2014.
         . .

 :
02.04.2014         59-.    , ,   ,    ,       1  1.1  2  23  ,  :
 23  : "2.  -      ,   1  ,          ,    :
( .    27.07.2010 N 229-)
*1)       ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;
**1.1)                -        ()  ;
(. 1.1     27.06.2011 N 162-)"

    02.04.2014,    02.05.2014                     .           .  .

,  02.05.2014               .

----------

paypal,           , ..       
 7750005796
 775001001
       " "
    ))
     ??  ))

----------

